# Bí mật được hé lộ sau cái chết của 2 người uống phải thuốc tễ tiểu đường



## mongmanhh (12 Tháng mười một 2018)

2 người tử vong, 1 người nguy kịch vì uống thuốc tễ chữa tiểu đường... Bí mật đã dần được hé lộ sau cái chết của họ. Tiểu đường hoàn cái tên chung nhưng chất lượng thì lại ko hề chung... Vì vậy, nếu muốn mua sản phẩm gì về dùng mn cũng nên chú ý nhản mác, thuơng hiệu. Tuyệt đối không sử dụng hàng rởm, hàng kém chất lượng, không rõ nguồn gốc!  
Xin chia buồn cùng gia đình họ


----------

